# Amazon is reducing TIP expectation



## tofu97 (Apr 8, 2017)

the pay range of PrimeNow offers in my area has changed from $37-67 to $37-51. The expected tip drops by $16. That's a pretty sharp drop. WTF?


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

People are out of work and the novelty/gratitude has worn off. Happens after every surge of new users. Also the upper end is always dynamic to your area based on the (# of stops) x (Top 25% tip rate for the time/service/area).
Last week had $36-$163 for 9 stops, or expected $14 tip per stop. I got $97 ($6.75 tps)


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

same thing here...starting yesterday a 2-hour WF gig went from $30-$60 to $30-$44...not sure why they are doing that


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Same here. At least it’s more honest.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> Same here. At least it's more honest.


Maybe that's what it is really about. Maybe now the range only includes 1 standard deviation from the norm.


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

still a little chilling because my tips were often well above the previous high end


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

It’s based on previous tips, they average what the customers have done before.


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

Legalizeit0 said:


> It's based on previous tips, they average what the customers have done before.


I did a couple WF Monday, and the tips were still bigger than the pay, so that was good


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

flex’s grace period is now over.


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

I still think Amazon flex is the best of all the gig work. Of course, I only do Whole Foods. I've read some nightmare stories about warehouse deliveries. I think the Roadie app offers some cool possibilities as well, if you're already heading that way.

My best 2-hour block so far!


----------



## Ted L. (Jun 8, 2017)

IIRC SNAP recipients can't tip, and Amazon is now offering them deals on prime membership.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Ted L. said:


> IIRC SNAP recipients can't tip, and Amazon is now offering them deals on prime membership.


You have got to be f$%#%#g kidding me.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Well, this may be the end of the goose that laid the golden egg. I had a two hour block yesterday. 5 deliveries. Two of the deliveries were in depressed neighborhoods (first time I've ever delivered in such). Third was in a rural area (15 miles away) that looked like I might discover a moonshine operation. I didn't even find a front door. None of the buildings looked habitable. The pin showed me smack dab where I was supposed to be. I dropped everything on a table, took a photo and hightailed it out of there.

The fact that they can't tip even if they wanted to really sucks. This may be the end. Whole foods is the only nearly guarantee $25-30 hr gig job (and pretty easy on top of that). What a shame!



Ted L. said:


> IIRC SNAP recipients can't tip, and Amazon is now offering them deals on prime membership.


There is no deal. They don't have to be Prime members at all.


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

I don’t think you should get too worked up about that, Whole Foods is still twice as expensive as Walmart. I can’t imagine people that can’t afford to tip, buying overpriced groceries.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Legalizeit0 said:


> I don't think you should get too worked up about that, Whole Foods is still twice as expensive as Walmart. I can't imagine people that can't afford to tip, buying overpriced groceries.


Upshot to my post. My concerns were not born out. I received the average tip amount that I normally get. 80% of all my deliveries have averaged over $30 hour. Even if tip remained the same, I would still be concerned with delivering in bad areas.


----------

